# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Wydzielina z gardła

## kazio

Pisze tutaj bo nieby jestem zdrowy, tzn nie mam zadnych objawow przeziebienia, poza tym raczej nie choruje a juz na pewno nie o tej porze roku. Ale od pewnego czasu, zwłaszcza jak się budzę mam dziwną, białą wydzielinę w gardle, co jest uciążliwe. Poza tym dochodzi chrząkanie. Co to jest? Czy to moze byc cos powaznego, a moze tylko przejsciowe?

----------


## Krzysztof

Biała wydzielina w gardle, jeśli towarzyszy jej chrząkanie może być skutkiem stanu zapalnego. Najprawdopodobniej dotyczy on zatok, przewlekłe stany zapalne zatok mogą dawać podobne objawy. Może to być też przejściowy objaw, szczególnie jeśli nic Ci nie dolega. Jeśli problem nie minie lub się nasili, lub dojdą inne dolegliwości pomyśl o wizycie u lekarza. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## awokado

Podepne sie pod temat bo mam podobny problem. 
Czuje , ze siedzi mi cos w gardle od jakiegos miesiaca. Tak jakby zalegala mi flegma w gardle . Przeplucze gardlo czy cos wypije i na jakis czas mam spokoj , po czym problem powraca. Poza tym nic mi kompletnie nie dolega , zadnego bolu gardla czy  glowy .Cos wymagajace wizyty u lekarza czy poprostu czekac ? 
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc .

----------


## Krzysztof

Uczucie zalegania czegoś w gardle bardzo często ma podłoże psychiczne i towarzyszy osobom, które prowadzą stresujący tryb życia, szczególnie kobietom. W pierwszej kolejności należałoby wyeliminować inne przyczyny, takie jak zatoki, alergia, zmiany w gardle - tu przydałaby się wizyta u laryngologa. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

